# Disappointed with IF



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Sometimes it can just be a too much hassle. and I didn't see any particular results in the monhts I did it.

Asking the author did not help as no answer whatsoever was given.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, just lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

well, yes. maybe I did not know what to expect, but oh well. I did read both the "official" manual and the compared study...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

To much hassle *NOT* eating as often? Makes sense.

If you didn't see results, your calories where to high.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I doubt that. I did adhere to the low-high calorie intake protocol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what were you expecting?

and hassle? It's the least hassle thing ever.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally dont see the point in IF. Giving yourself a time limit to cram in your food while going hungry the rest of the time. Fook that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I personally dont see the point in IF. Giving yourself a time limit to cram in your food while going hungry the rest of the time. Fook that


Once you start doing IF for a while, it controls your hunger. Thats the point.

Since stopping IF my hunger is pretty much constant.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> what were you expecting?
> 
> and hassle? It's the least hassle thing ever.


it is, with food cravings. the only time it was more manageable it was when taking OxyElite Pro, because of its (mild) appetite suppressant.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I personally dont see the point in IF. Giving yourself a time limit to cram in your food while going hungry the rest of the time. Fook that


It's not hard to eat >2000kcals in 8 hours, I haven't eaten since 9 last night and I'm not even slightly hungry.

I don't think it really burns that much more fat, but it definitely helps with controlling appetite.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I doubt that. I did adhere to the low-high calorie intake protocol.


What works for some doesn't work for others I guess, you don't have to follow a set way.

I dunno what the protocols are, never read them, all I do is not eat for 15/16 hours hours and eat 500kcals below maintenance, although if I get hungry early, I eat.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

As said above If u haven't seen results it's because your calories are too high


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im always hungry.. I had a feast at midnight last night.. up at 6am to eat again.. im hungry now come to think of it :lol:


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> lol


Are you abit special mate ?

IF works fact ! Not saying you magically gonna get leaner but like any calorie control diet you will loose weight !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Sometimes it can just be a too much hassle. and I didn't see any particular results in the monhts I did it.
> 
> Asking the author did not help as no answer whatsoever was given.


Who's protocol did you follow out of interest?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

I do 23/1 IF when cutting and eat very clean when doing it had great results although the first few days are tough but that one hour of anything i want is amazing

Also try here for IF advice http://www.reddit.com/r/leangains


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

the 16:8 with splitting Macros between training and non-training days.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark_Ansem said:


> the 16:8 with splitting Macros between training and non-training days.


Do you mean LeanGains?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

yes, Leangains by Martin Berker!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> yes, Leangains by Martin Berker!


Ask for your money back


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

no money was used


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark_Ansem said:


> yes, Leangains by Martin Berker!


To be honest mate, fasting may have some theorised benefits (that don't necessarily directly benefit dieting), but on the whole it's underpinned by the same principal as every other diet, ie. a calorie deficit will result in weight loss. I don't like to think of it as faddy, I IF'd far a long period of time, and am very interested in it from a potential health point of view, but I think people get a bit to excited over it.

It's not the fasting that should be focused on, imo. It's having a reduced time to over eat, getting to eat larger more satisfying meals, and also reducing hunger from the adjustment of not eating for a portion of the day.

I don't know what your diet history is, but over time you get to know that it's hard work to achieve really low body fat, and that is often what people aim for. Also, depending on your physical condition, you might not have what you would like to have cut down to, so to speak.

If the LeanGains diet didn't work, in terms of causing you to lose weight, then you are likely to have over estimated your energy expenditure, or underestimating your calorie intake.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

maybe underestimated calories. that might be true.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark_Ansem said:


> maybe underestimated calories. that might be true.


Easily done mate. Really is a major issue for dieters, as you can consume a fair few calories without even thinking about it.


----------



## t-rukkus (Dec 7, 2011)

Dark_Ansem said:


> maybe underestimated calories. that might be true.


Google 1 percentage IF calculator, use this as a base and monitor it.

As stated IF is really in-fact no different in terms of effectiveness for weight lost, it is just another method, that some if not most people find easier to manage.

Did you have good results with more "traditional methods"? if so resort back.

I started IF back in Jan and along with a modified version of the leangains advised RPT workout ive had great results but i honestly believe this done to the fact that through IF i have learnt far more about myself and nutrition.

www.rippedbody.jp and www.leangains.com read everything its fool proof :thumb:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

either your diet was terrible or you changed your "IF" too frequently e.g. 16:8 one day then 17:7 another. Stick to the same time each day. Also when looking on youtube a lot of people start to see difference as late as the seventh week.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

that is possible. what would you recommend?


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Dark_Ansem said:


> that is possible. what would you recommend?


eat less.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I meant as a protocol.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> that is possible. what would you recommend?


I have just started IF and today is my second day, if you eat about 2500 I would recommend going to the gym to help speed up your metabolism, which may increase fat loss/weight loss. I am not trying to eat more than 2000 cals and trying it out for a few and keeping a record on how I'm doing weight wise. If i am not seeing any difference I will start too cut around 100-200 calls every fortnight. By looking on forums its about trial and error just to see what works for you.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I already go to the gym no less than 3 times per week.

matter is, food cravings and family, which disapproved my IF protocol, especially the skipping of breakfast.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I already go to the gym no less than 3 times per week.
> 
> matter is, food cravings and family, which disapproved my IF protocol, especially the skipping of breakfast.


3 times is enough but how many cals around are you burning a session?

I go to the gym 5 times a week, mon-fri and even sat if I can be bothered.

Monday, is arms and shoulders day and also buring 600 cals between cross trainer and treadmill

tuesday, wednesday and friday are cardio and circuit training days burning 800-1000 cals on cardio machines alone then even more when doing circuit training(lighter weights)

and friday is chest, back and legs day and also like monday try and burn 600 cals on cross trainer and treadmill.

Also they will disapprove because you might be sounding like you're staring yourself, but in fact you're not (obviously). Explain to them you will still be taking normal calories per day but thats suited for you, also what will work as well is show them some pictures of people doing this e.g. a before and after log of someone else. Just ask for support and I'm sure you'll get it, after all they're your parents. Just go into depth about the whole "IF" one what it does ect....

likes this website:http://www.precisionnutrition.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Intermittent-Fasting_Precision-Nutrition-2.pdf

that is a perfect guide whether you 10 min to read it or 2 hours.

peace.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I have read it  but they're both medics and, somehow, they keep ignoring what I say XD


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

restarted Leangains. 16:8.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> restarted Leangains. 16:8.


dont give up after one week, give it at least 3 weeks to a month. Keep us informed dude.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I am doing it consistently. I DO wonder if the leangains protocol is the ideal one.

and now Mother hates me for skipping breakfast LOL says that I'll have terrible performance at work because without breakfast I'll be lethargic.

BUT, I still think I need AAS. and I'd like @Pscarb to provide his take on the beginner cycle.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

adding clen to the mix, for the LOLz, as one might say.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Hitting your daily macronutrient targets is FAR more important than nutrient timing.

If you don't like fasting there is a simple solution, don't do it.

The most successful diet is the one that fits your lifestyle/preferences.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

it's not that I DON'T like it. it's the food cravings. I managed to hold them off properly via OxyElite Pro, but one can't use that forever.

plus, the benefit of IF is to make your body more insuline-sensitive, leading to a better utilization of food (in short, what the Anabolic pump product by USP labs should be. that's why I'm doing it.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

Dark_Ansem said:


> it's not that I DON'T like it. it's the food cravings..


I have found that drinking water mixed with lemon juice to be a great way to eliminate cravings, especially sugar cravings. Just though I would share.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

ECA stack eliminates hunger for me when I'm IF'ing. That and sparkling water.

What time does your eating window start at?

The leanest I've ever been was a result of IF.


----------



## Jonny7 (Sep 16, 2013)

When I tried it when in a fasted state I wasn't hungry at all. But when I ate appetite came back.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Sometimes it can just be a too much hassle.


I actually find it incredibly easy to follow. Making food choices is a hassle to me - not having to worry about what to eat (and just not eating at all) is the easy bit for me!


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I Love IF i lose stupid amounts of weight most of the time to much as im a postman so i fast from 9pm till 12pm because im walking around from 6am till about 1pm its like steady state cardio i just have black coffee and ECA Stack and im sound till 12pm then till 8pm i get between 2500-3000 cals easily


----------

